# Braised pork shanks..



## compaddict (Apr 19, 2013)

With a Chili component. I make some of the best Lamb Shanks and I have a favorite place in Mazatlan that makes a fantastic Pork Shank. I was thinking some smoked chilies added to my recipe. Any thoughts?


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 19, 2013)

Thought about a red mole sauce?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 19, 2013)

dang..red mole. do it!


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 19, 2013)

It will be really rich but worth it.


----------



## compaddict (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow that sounds tasty as a braising liquid all by itself. Looking at Rick Bayless's recipe.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 20, 2013)

Is that anything like a Mexican Osso Bucco? Tastes good in my mind already :hungry:


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 20, 2013)

Now my mind is churning. Might have to stop at the butcher today. I have a huge batch of red mole in the freezer. Mexican Osso tomorrow it is, lol


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 20, 2013)

I want pics!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 20, 2013)

Heading to butcher now. I'll do a photo journal while making it. Gonna head to Mexican market (hanover has 7, lol) and get some agave leaves and some others. My Mexican neighbor is gonna come over and help. Should be fun.


----------



## compaddict (Apr 20, 2013)

I used Anne Burrell Lamb Shank recipe as a base..
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/anne-burrell/braised-lamb-shanks-recipe/index.html
I spice/herb up quite a bit from her recipe and add some wild Chilitepins and Cinnamon for Lamb Shanks.
I cook with a full size restaurant pan and double stack the shanks. I reserve some of the fresh Thyme/Rosemary to brighten at the end.
For the Pork shanks I added 9 big Anchos and 12 sm/md Posole with seeds. Really darkened it up! Also, threw in some diced Cactus...
In the oven now for 4 hours and an hour rest.
I have pictures...


----------



## compaddict (Apr 20, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8Bjro_hpzSGU3hSdTNNcXpFQzg/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8Bjro_hpzSGRnhUTHJKSmdneG8/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8Bjro_hpzSGLXJGdkR4YWlZWG8/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 20, 2013)

I did pick up some prickly pair along with the agave at the Mexican market, so we are kinda on the same page. I have a few lemon drop chiles to add, as well as a few more ancho and fresh smoked scotch bonnet. Should be interesting. I might smoke a few shanks first too. Just begging to try out the smoker I bought last week


----------



## compaddict (Apr 20, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8Bjro_hpzSGTV9tZ1I4blczTzA/edit?usp=sharing
Two hours in the bath...


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 20, 2013)

Looking good. I think I might try doing a pork shank Barbacoa. Ironically, not cooked on the BBQ.


----------



## compaddict (Apr 21, 2013)

Turned out mostly perfect. 4.5 hours at 400 with 17 shanks needed about 45 more minutes for perfection. I should have left out four or five shanks for more space between.. 
And the cactus added nothing to the dish. Good stuff!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 21, 2013)

Pics of the final result?


----------



## compaddict (Apr 21, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8Bjro_hpzSGbTZyZXVKemlhT0U/edit?usp=sharing
Not as pretty the next day!


----------

